
Design Your Own Database (2004) [pdf] - websec
http://www.dartmouth.edu/~bknauff/dwebd/2004-02/DB-intro.pdf
======
polsoul1
Does anyone still do this(database design)?

(sarcasm here with a bad taste ebcause I might be wrong in my belief ... and I
want to be right that the articla info is used by everyone(or at least the
majority) in the software development filed but have my doubts ... way too
many doubts).

With all the paradigms - agile and etc. , gazilion of frameworks in all the
different languages, the complete avoidance of database lock-in, the lack of
database architect roles on job boards(I see only dba and database developer
roles). One might say that database developers are responsible for this but
most of the time I see that it's actually the java/php and other fourth
generation language devs that are the sole db developers in the company. In
the end they are the ones who make the mess in the database over the years ...
and at this point in time there is no practical way back.

It's so depressing ...

~~~
huherto
:) We do have a lot of new cool database technologies. They may be the right
choice in some specific domains. I still think RDBMs are the best generic
choice. And good RDBMs design skills a core developer competence.

~~~
collyw
Having done it for a while now I always think that database design is simple.
Yet looking at he work of others, many people get it really badly wrong.

------
collyw
Well said about planning with a pen and paper.

------
douche
Going up a couple levels to here:
[http://www.dartmouth.edu/~bknauff/dwebd/index.html](http://www.dartmouth.edu/~bknauff/dwebd/index.html)
is kind of an interesting snapshop of where the world was a decade ago.

Dartmouth is a weird place, though. Until quite recently, people didn't really
text or use cellphones on campus, instead relying on an incredibly ugly email
client that ran on a custom protocol called BlitzMail[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlitzMail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlitzMail)

